#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  Who said programming is hard?

## Shamee

Programming is the most significant field in IT. For a beginner if she/he look at the codes of the program for the first time he/ she may feel afraid to learn programming. 
Our generation is more familiar and interested in games than other activities. So here, I showcase the more basic programming language called "*Scratch*". This will help
to create games, animations and stories. You can also share them among the people around the world. Even a kid can easily learn programming through this and it will 
give a strong programming base to them.


Just click the link Scratch - Imagine, Program, Share
Happy coding :Smile:

----------


## Arthi

It's user friendly programming software. it's very easy to program games and animations. i think school kids will love it. Thank you for sharing your knowledge!

----------


## Shamee

> It's user friendly programming software. it's very easy to program games and animations. i think school kids will love it. Thank you for sharing your knowledge!


Yes. It is easy for them to learn quickly and happily than the advanced programming.

----------


## Assassin

> Programming is the most significant field in IT. For a beginner if she/he look at the codes of the program for the first time he/ she may feel afraid to learn programming. 
> Our generation is more familiar and interested in games than other activities. So here, I showcase the more basic programming language called "*Scratch*". This will help
> to create games, animations and stories. You can also share them among the people around the world. Even a kid can easily learn programming through this and it will 
> give a strong programming base to them.
> 
> 
> Just click the link Scratch - Imagine, Program, Share
> Happy coding


Programming is always easy when learn it from basics. Here are some websites explain more about other programming languages like java, C, C++, C# and etc.

*Code.org* - It gives a detailed explanation about how programming algorithms work. The graphical contents are easy enough to understand fro kids too.

code-org-kids.JPG

*SoloLearn* - You can carry your learning material in pocket. It can be installed in both android and iOS. It gives step by step instructions to learn most trending languages.

solo-learn-web-mobile.JPG

----------


## Bhavya

> Programming is the most significant field in IT. For a beginner if she/he look at the codes of the program for the first time he/ she may feel afraid to learn programming. 
> Our generation is more familiar and interested in games than other activities. So here, I showcase the more basic programming language called "*Scratch*". This will help
> to create games, animations and stories. You can also share them among the people around the world. Even a kid can easily learn programming through this and it will 
> give a strong programming base to them.
> 
> 
> Just click the link Scratch - Imagine, Program, Share
> Happy coding


 Yeah programming languages are easy to learn and we can excel in it with regular practice.
Thanks for sharing this useful information.

----------


## Bhavya

> Programming is always easy when learn it from basics. Here are some websites explain more about other programming languages like java, C, C++, C# and etc.
> 
> *Code.org* - It gives a detailed explanation about how programming algorithms work. The graphical contents are easy enough to understand fro kids too.
> 
> code-org-kids.JPG
> 
> *SoloLearn* - You can carry your learning material in pocket. It can be installed in both android and iOS. It gives step by step instructions to learn most trending languages.
> 
> solo-learn-web-mobile.JPG


Thanks for sharing more sources to learn about programming languages , it's really helpful

----------


## Shamee

> Programming is always easy when learn it from basics. Here are some websites explain more about other programming languages like java, C, C++, C# and etc.
> 
> *Code.org* - It gives a detailed explanation about how programming algorithms work. The graphical contents are easy enough to understand fro kids too.
> 
> code-org-kids.JPG
> 
> *SoloLearn* - You can carry your learning material in pocket. It can be installed in both android and iOS. It gives step by step instructions to learn most trending languages.
> 
> solo-learn-web-mobile.JPG


Thanks for your sharing your ideas. I'm sure it will help many😊

----------

